# Passing Zone or Exam Cafe???



## JoeysVee (Jul 6, 2009)

Was either one of these worth the money? Any thoughts?


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

I used it and it didnt help me any when I did...so I think its a waste of time/money. It just took hours and hours of working problems for me.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 7, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I used it and it didnt help me any when I did...so I think its a waste of time/money. It just took hours and hours of working problems for me.


ditto


----------

